# Big Game Malediven SunIsland



## elchmaster (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich fliege in einer Woche auf die Malediven  :g. Und zwar ins Sun Island Resort. Wers sich mal ansehen möchte hier der passende link www.sun-island.com. Ich hab auf der Hp von denen gesehen das die auch Touren zum Big Game fischen anbieten. Und jetzt hier meine Frage??? War schonmal jemand auf der Insel und hat das gemacht??? Lohnt das und vorallem welche Fische kann ich erwarten??? #a


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Big Game Malediven SunIsland*

@ elchmaster
Lohnenswert wird es alle Fälle sein,hängt von deinem Portomonaie ab.
Da es auch das kleine Angeln 50$ gibt würde ich erst mal damit anfangen, um zu sehen
was los ist.
Bei Big Game brauchst Du wenigtens einen zweiten Mann,such dir einen >Ami wenn da,die
sind immer heiß auf Big Game wenn er Angeln sollte.
Na dann viel Spaß und Berichte und Bilder bitte..........

Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## NorbertF (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Big Game Malediven SunIsland*

Hi,

meinereiner war schon 7mal auf den Malediven, aber auf die Idee dort zu angeln wäre ich nicht gekommen. Wenn Du Dir dasd antun willst dann fahr mal zum "Nachtangeln" mit raus. Danach bist Du eh kuriert denke ich.
Big Game würde ich nicht machen, nimm das Geld für nen Tauchkurs, das wirst Du Dein Leben lang nicht bereuen. Im Ernst, was schöneres als einen Tauchkurs auf den Malediven hast Du mit 99%-iger Sicherheit noch nicht erlebt.

Schöne Grüsse
Norbert


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Big Game Malediven SunIsland*

ich fass es nicht, da war ich letzten Sommer auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ist eine super anlage, da geht abends die Party ab, is der Hammer da!!!! (schwärm!!!) 
Jeden morgen, wenn ich nicht angeln war, hab ich stunden in dem geilen fitnessstudio verbracht!!! Ich hab da auch ne Big-game- tour mitgemacht, wir haben einen marlin von 2m länge gefangen, drei  Russen waren auch an Board. Es wurde mit vier ruten geangelt, nach ca. einer halebn stunde hatten wir den ersten biss, ein Barrakuda von über einem meter Länge schoss aus dem wasser und schüttelte den Haken wieder los... Köder war eine blau-weißße Tintenfischimitation. auf diesen Köder wurde auch gegen ende des tripps, so um ein uhr mittags, der marlin gefangen. Der zweie biss war sehr heftig: auf einen Red-head- wobbler von 18cm länge gabs eine heftige attacke, aber wir konnten den Fisch nicht haken, weil er den Drilling aufbog und der wobbler war an den seiten zerkratzt... dann wurde der erste fisch, ein wahoo von 30 lbs, auf einen blauen Rat-LTrap- wobbler in XL- ausführung, gefangen, zehn Minuten später biss noch ein wahoo in der gleichen größenordnung, kurz vorm boot verloren wir ihn aber...  Dann hatten wir noch kontakte, konnten aber keine fische haken... Dann biss eine stunde vor ankunft der Marlin... wow!!!! Wir aßen die fische am abend mit der Crew, einfach genial dort.  Der Tripp hat um halb sechs begonnen und um halb zwei mittags war ich wieder daheim.Wenn du willst, schick ich dir fotos von den fischen.
Schick mir ne pN!!!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Big Game Malediven SunIsland*

Da gibt es aber auch so morning und sunset fishings, das ist nicht zu empfehlen... die fangen um halb fünf uhr morgens an und mein Vater und ich hatten sogar Pech mit dem Wetter, erwischten den einzigen regenerischen Tag in 2 wochen und dann kam auch noch sehr starker wind auf... wir fingen zu zwiet einen mittelgroßen Fisch, nichts besonderes. du kriegst dann strake leinen in die Hand gedrückt und das Boot heizt dann durchs wasser. Wir waren bei dem Wind und starken wellengang froh, wieder land unter den Füßen zu spüren. Mach also die "richtige" biggame Tour...
KOF!!!


----------



## elchmaster (7. August 2004)

*AW: Big Game Malediven SunIsland*

So ich bin dann auch mal wieder zu Hause. War jetzt noch fix ne Woche in Dänemark zum anglen.

Also erstmal herzlichen Dank für eure Beiträge.

Die Insel kann ich jedem wärmstens empfehlen. Es ist einfach traumhaft dort. Aber einen Alptraum gab es für mich dann dort doch. Das Schicksal schlug gnadenlos zu. Das Big Game Boot war 2 Wochen nicht einsatzfähig!!!  #q  :c 
So viel Pech kann man doch nicht haben oder??? Naja bin dann einmal beim Sunset fischen mitgefahren da es im Reisepreis inklusive war. Wenigstens da hatte ich etwas glück und durfte an der Handleine einen Rochen von ca. 120 cm Durchmesser drillen (das war so ein klassischer Hänger der sich aufeinmal in Bewegung setzt    ) Ansonsten hab ich mir dann die Zeit mit Schnorcheln und relaxen vertrieben.

So bis denne dann


----------



## NorbertF (7. August 2004)

*AW: Big Game Malediven SunIsland*

Nur mal ein Tipp:

fahr mal auf eine andere Insel, dann siehst du wie "gut" Sun Island wirklich ist 

Gruss
Norbert

P.S.: der arme Rochen


----------



## elchmaster (8. August 2004)

*AW: Big Game Malediven SunIsland*

Der Rochen durfte aber weiterschwimmen...ich denke er wird sich wohl erholt haben. . Meinste irgendeine bestimmte Insel? @NorbertF


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. August 2004)

*AW: Big Game Malediven SunIsland*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Nur mal ein Tipp:
> 
> fahr mal auf eine andere Insel, dann siehst du wie "gut" Sun Island wirklich ist
> 
> ...


Recht hat er....Fesdu (Fun Island) im Ari-Atoll! Ist (oder war zumindest noch vor 15 Jahren) ein Paradies für Schnorchler und Taucher! Ich war 1989 dort und zu der Zeit mußte man noch eine 5- stündige Überfahrt mit dem Dhony in kauf nehmen. Ich persönlich war schon damals beeindruckt von der navigatorischen Kenntniss der Bootsführer und dessen Umsetzung durch die Steuermänner (immer den Knöchel am Ruder)! Dauernd wurde irgend ein kauderwelsch durch den Äther gequasselt. Letztendlich kam man dann doch an...und ich träume noch heute davon! Selbst Nichtschwimmer konnten sich dort im knietiefen Wasser mit Taucherbrille wie in einem Meerwasseraquarium fühlen. Ich habe dort das Nachtfischen mitgemacht und unter anderem Barracudas, Soldatenfische und Bonitos gefangen. Das alles wurde uns am nächsten Tag zu Mittag serviert (vom Zubereiten von Fischen verstehen die was!). Interessant ist auch daß die Malediver ein Gesetz haben, welches Ihnen untersagt, Fische innerhalb des Hausriffs zu fangen.
Mein Fazit: wer auf den Malediven ist, sollte tauchen oder zumindest schnorcheln! Denn nur dort siehst Du die Fische, die Du immer fangen wolltest direkt vor Dir!


----------



## NorbertF (10. August 2004)

*AW: Big Game Malediven SunIsland*

Fesdu ist immer noch ein Paradies, da war ich auch schon zweimal 
Allerdings muss man ein Jahr im Voraus buchen...
Auch ansonsten stimme ich vollständig zu. Auf den Malediven ist es wesentlich schöner und sinnvoller den Kopf ins Wasser zu stecken, statt die Fische aus dem Wasser zu befördern. Da hat man mehr davon. Unvergesslich.
Ein zweiter Pluspunkt der Malediven ist die Ruhe und Entspannung die man dort noch auf einigen Inseln finden kann (Halligalli gibts auch daheim, mir unverständlich warum man für halligalli auf die Malediven fährt).
Nach 5 Tagen ist man so erholt wie normal nach 8 Wochen Urlaub. 
Weitere schöne Inseln im Ari Atoll sind Mirihi, Bathala (total urig)
Im Nord Male Atoll fand ich Eriyadu sehr sehr schön und im Süd Male Atoll Villivaru und Thulagiri (Achtung kein Hausriff).

Schöne Grüsse
Norbert


----------

